# Smelt Dippin' Outing Results......



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Dippers-0, Smelt-1000........ 
Fishermen-1000, Salmon-0!!!!!!

Had a ball and met some good guys tonight,,,,,, I'm tired, going to bed...... Pics and stories to follow!!!!!!


----------



## Sturge (Jan 21, 2003)

I enjoyed meeting everyone at the outing and those that didn't make it you missed a Gormet's feast. 
Mike thanks for the cooking lesson as everything was excellent.
Jumbo your Chile was better than last year and you only missed by not bringing the Beano. Linda says thankyou. Too bad the Smelt were not on the move or we would still be eating.
Thanks again!
Tom


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Where to start????

I do believe that everybody had a good time, and enjoyed themselves!!!!









Sturge was the only one to catch and keep(eat) a fish!!!!









I did get the honor of cooking it though!!!! Within about 8 minutes of being caught, it was on the grill!!!!









I did catch a whitefish, but it was on another guys pole!!!! I handed it over..... 









I'm not sure, but it looks like Shane and the guys were discussing net locations...... 









continued.....


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Jumbo and Fiji with cameras in hand.....









Grilling the duck breasts 









Just relaxing!!!!!!! 









Jumbo,,,,,,,, Chili,,,,,,,,, 2 thumbs up!!!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!

Had a ball guys!!!!!! Looking forward to next year!!!!!

Lets see the rest of the pictures!!!!!


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

well all i can say is that whoever didnt make it to this outting, missed out!!! The people that i had the privledge to met are great people and even though the smelt didnt cooperate i dont think anyone could have asked for a better time.. 

IFN, sheesh, i have NEVER ate like that and the food was EXCELLENT!!! i read someone sayin already that "Emeril look out" they are not kiddin, u need your own show man..  

Ed, thanks for fryin up those walleye and perch, i had to pry myself away to make sure others go some, lookin forward to catchin a few...awesome.. 

It was also kewl so see a couple kids out there, the future of the sport.. i think they seen what a great thing these outdoors get togethers are and that its not just about the fishin, but the people u are with... had a great time, was an honor meetin everyone.. lookin forward to fishin/yappin with u guys again in the future.. take care.. 

shane


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

oh man, i got goin and got excited about last night again and, with my apologies, forgot about that Chili that Jumbo brought, i tell ya, great chili with a kick... kinda snuck up on me..  good thing for the "pops" to calm the fire..  thanks again..


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I had a great time meeting new folks and seeing some of the old gang....The fishing wasn't the greatest, but we have to remember these outings aren't really to catch fish...the fish are just a bonus.....

It was interesting to view the technique used to fish for the larger species. A two pound weight, leadered spoon, a slider rig for some and a bell! Prior to getting with the group, I saw a couple fish taken up river...one guy had a couple Browns, a King and one Laker......I must try this sometime..

Mike, the food was awesome, I must get your marinade recipe....and possibly take up duck hunting! Fiji, your hunting adventures were most interesting, along with your dog training experiences shared....

It was also great to see a few younger anglers there and truley displayed that these gatherings are basically harmless to the younger ears/eyes and possibly a good way to set the tone for our youth for years to come.....Mike, I like your family outing idea...


I can't believe it was snowing.......

Thanks to all for a great time!

Marc


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

So.....when are we gonna feast < I mean Fish> again ? LOL

If the smelt run actually happens can we pull a repeat ? Going to be tough to top last night's fun & vittles though. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Amen brother!

I didn't even bother to eat breakfast. Coffee and a little piece of homemade coffeecake and I'm done.

Stringer, that fish was fantastic. I almost felt self-conscious reaching in there over and over but that stuff was like crack cocaine! Gimme another, gimme another, gimme another..........
Chili, venison, duck, jerky, pasta salad, cheese, and the freshest salmon I have ever eaten. I doubt if any of us have ever gone from water to grill that fast before. Mike (yeah right! which one!) your cooking was excellent. Funny watching all those heads turn every time somebody called out "Hey, Mike".

Big Mike

P.S. Jumbo, it was nice to meet somebody crazier than me. Please take that as the compliment it is meant to be.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Totaly awesome time meeting everybody that showed up at the outing.I had a blast and cant wait till I can make it to the next outing.
Thanks to Mike(TheChef) and his awesome marinated duck breast.the rest of the food was awesome as well.Even the fish that Ed Stringer fried up was excellant.
It was a pleasure meeting everyone and listening to all the different sories of their hunting and fishing adventures.
As for the smelt they didnt quooperate as previously mentioned.Thats too bad because I was looking forward to eating some fresh cooked smelt.Oh well maybe next year the smelt will be there for the outing right guys?
Anyways thanks for the good time,Anyone who didnt show up missed out on 1 h3ll of time.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys what can I say I had a awesome time last night seeing everyone again and some I have not seen before.. Like one of the other guys said it's all about getting togeather with friends for this outing hell I did not even bring a pole or a net, I just brought food .. I want to thank everyone that cooked because the food was awesome, Mike I ging to bring you a cute apron next year..

I am looking forward to next year, Mike I sent you and Ken the pictures just a few minutes ago so do with them what you will.. For those of you that I said that wanted to fish the river with me for some walleye "please remind me' because when the fish get going I kinda get "CRS" Cant remember S!!t" You can get a hold of me at [email protected] ..

Well there you have it 2nd annual smelt dipping party in the history books and it was a blast..Cya Slick fishin


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Just woke up from the "eating coma" I got at the outing. Kinda like Thankgiving and Christmas dinner all rolled up into one! 

Thanks to IFN, Ed Stringer, Jumbo, MiketheElder's Wife and anyone else I might of forgot for providing the great EATS!

Had a great time meeting the everyone at the outing, and I'm looking forward to the next one!!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Mike, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this was the 3rd dipping outing...I know I attended the first one and missed last years...at least the third, maybe the fourth...

marc


----------



## FishFood (Nov 30, 2003)

I think that was the best time I've had in an April snowstorm..(well, flurries at least  ).

Had a great time meeting everyone, learned a few things about fishin' the wall, and really, really enjoyed the food. 

Thanks everybody, see ya around


Mike #7


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Nice meeting all you guys! 

My son (the one in the yellow coat in the pics) had fun! His favorite food was the venison and the duck.

IFN, excellent job cooking. 

Sturge, thanks for the fish. It tasted real good.

Too many other names to remember right now, but, thanks to those others supplying the goodies.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Here is the nut with his, um, catch.










This is me having a good time.










Here is a happy bunch enjoying the evening waiting for the elusive smelt, which turned out to be really elusive.










Had a blast bsing with everyone, I am glad that I had some time to stop by even though I didn't have time to fish. Saw some old faces and had the opportunity to see some new ones as well. 

Jumbo, the chili was incredible!!!! I was just told by the little lady that I had a major problem while I was sleeping last night.  She mentioned something about the sound of a Harley. I don't remember doing anything terrible like that, so it must not have happened.

Al D, good to talk with you last night. I still can't quite remember the name of that website you told me about, if you could help me out I would appreciate it. 

IFN, what a great thing to get started so the year gets kicked off in the right direction. Always good to see you and soon to be on the "soft water". Did you summerize your shanty yet?

Slick, the warm weather is coming and you know what is going to happen. Keep in touch. 

kingfisher2, this was the third one. Things sure have changed since the small handfull of guys that started it a couple years ago. At the rate this thing is going we may need to rent the wall from the city next year.

Thanks to everyone that I did not mention, the conversations were awsome.

tubejig


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

thanx to everyone!! we had a great time. 

my son brett had an awesome time. he said how cares if we don't catch anything when you have fun with friends!! 

he would never eat fish till ifn showed him whats up.

it was great to meet all of you, ifn you need to post that marinade!!! "please"

kingfish2 great time, keep in touch

POLARBEAR, REALLY COOL GUY!! I ABOUT SH?t MYSELF WHEN YOU SHOWED ME THAT WE HAVE THE SAME NAME!!!!

FOOD WAS AWESOME, MIKE YOU REALLY WORKED UP THAT VENISON & WALLEYE I BROUGHT, & THAT SALMON WAS THE "BOMB"!! I DON'T HAVE WORDS TO DESCRIBE THE DUCK!!

WAITE I'LL MAKE ONE UP.

"SCRUMPTULESANT"!! LOL... 
C-ALL Y'ALL AT THE NEXT ONE. THE FAMILY ONE RIGHT MIKE?

PS. THOUGHT I'D SEE WHAT WAS GOING ON WITH YPSIFLY ON THE HURON. THE BOY PULLED IT OFF!! FIRST RAINBOW "EVER"!


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

A unbeliveable good time was had by all, at least on this end, conversation, gourmet food, and drink, the people who attended this outing were in for a treat, and I hope they enjoyed it, as did I  . The next one will be hard to top, but I'am sure we;ll surpass this by leaps and bounds, there ain't no stoping us now, we're on a roll, this could turn into a movement  be safe one and all.~~~><>...~~~><>...Jumbo.!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

hey, i really did go to a garage sale and end up at a smelt outing.. left home at 8:30 am and got home at 1am.... 

marc and i got a real kick out of the fishin, seeing several fish caught had me goin, but i didnt have the new lic yet. watching was fun. when the bell rings watch out. that was great.

the food was awesome. ifn is a great chef. 

no, we are not going to chang the site name to anything to do with mike, you all are just going to end up with some funky nicknames! 

tubejigs finger looks ok, i inspected it upon the handshake! nice to finally meet you.

bolodunn, we'll definately hit the river soon. along with kf2 it will be a blast. 

it was great meeting everyone. really was a nice day and we did well fertilizing the lawn.

ding ding ding! lmao


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

now i am thinking of putting bells on my rigger rods! lmao.....


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

I gotta tell ya boys I had a great time cooking thanks for the praise from all sorry I could'nt stay longer if it was'nt for my kin I would have stayed all night plus I had to work today 16 hours hung over what a drag.
Feel very fortunate to have met a great bunch out going of fellas and kids I don't have to mention names cuz you know who you are, ran into a guy I haven't seen in 20 years it's like a two degree of seperation. 
Tubejig I'll be sure to set time aside for June & July for the wallys down on the pond .
Big Mike I'll be calling you when the lilacs bloom and get you up her for some whippin hopefully I'll have the new boat by then two big dudes like us in my 14 smoker  what a site.
Slick and No-ID you boys give me the heads up for speed drifting LOL and I'm there  in minutes sounds like we have alot of mutual friends.
Shane I'll most likly be busy for the next week I got a big job going on at the mall so I'll try to stay in touch I'll take my lunch down at the river and keep an eye on things for you .
Well enough bla bla once again great outing can't wait for the next one. 
Be safe and keep your head up. ZOOM ZOOM bring on the lilac bloom 

A/K/A Ming Ming


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

holy smokes, looks like everyone had a great time.... the outing just plain ole slipped my mind, what in god's name is wrong with me? I was fishing all day then basically crashed and burned that evening..... shoulda made my way up there since i couldn't sleep anyways.

I got all the stuff for that fishin up there but the rods (stolen years ago, never replaced), anyone know where one can pick em up? PM me if ya do? maybe pro bait has em? i dunno. Nobody carries em down here.

steve


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

My apologies to Ed Stringer and Mike the Elder,,,,, The fish and pasta salad were excellent!!!!! 

Marc, your right, this was the third annual, and it just keeps getting bigger and better!!!!! Its not about the fishing, its about the company!!!!! 

Hey Ed Stringer, you missing something????? Somehow I ended up coming home with a 6 foot surfboard!!!! 

Tubejig,,,,, thanks for posting my first walleye of the year, forgot about that one,(or was trying to anyways!!!! )

MSUICEMAN, you missed a good one!!! As did my buddy Jerry(outcast), and Willie!!!!! Willie supplied the duck, and was also supposed to be there with Junior..... 

Slick Fishin, you can keep the apron!!!!! 

Ed Mich, you missed a good one,,,,,, you best be at the next one!!!!!

Heading over to the recipe section to post the marinade if anybody wants it!!!!!

Thanks again guys!!!!!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Next year for sure IFN. Photos and post look great.


----------



## Tin Can (Oct 12, 2003)

Bummer, I sure wish I could have made it.

Tin Can


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Had a blast guys, good job on the eats IFN!!!!,good to meet some new people who like to fish ,eat, and drink(not necessarily in that order). Planning another outing for this Fri. or Sat. to fish with long rods off the rail, anyone else interested PM me and we will hook up something, time,place etc. I know that salmon that Sturge caught has some buddys down there. Take care~~~~~~~~~~~~~><> Al


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Had a blast guys, good job on the eats IFN!!!!,good to meet some new people who like to fish ,eat, and drink(not necessarily in that order). Planning another outing for this Fri. or Sat. to fish with long rods off the rail, anyone else interested PM me and we will hook up something, time,place etc. I know that salmon that Sturge caught has some buddys down there. Take care~~~~~~~~~~~~~><> Al


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

1) when can we do this again ? LOL (anyone up to another go at it if/when the smelt actually start to cooperate ? )

and

2) IFN did you post that recipe ? MMMMMM


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I'd be game for another trip up there!!!!!! The recipe is posted, you can get to it here, hope ya enjoy!!!! 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=64824


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'd take another stab at it!!!!! 

ifn- tried the marinade this weekend . nailed it!!!!!!!!!! 
i almost forgot how good that was. works on chicken just fine!!


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Weather seems favorable, have a fish chowder allready frozen up to go , cornbread on the side, yum-yum  it dosen't get much better than that, oh yea I could think of other treats, $$$, only obstacal, got to go keep me posted.~~~><>.....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Finally found the Dale's at Bloomfield Meats. Now.....what shall I try it on first ?  

(guess I'm going to have to learn to actually hit those duck now!) LOL

Hope to launch the boat this week, but am still interested in the smelt IF/when then decide to run. If "the gang" is going to give it another go - let me know.

BTW.... my M-S hat arrived today !


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Anybody interested in giving it a shot this Saturday night???????


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

yup i'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Sure I'll swing by for some barley pops and some eats and maybe a surf board LOL. back to normal hours Mike so I'll be calling to come and round up my table.

Ming Ming


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I will also try to make it up there, went last Friday and didn't have any luck. Al


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm going to try to make it but if I bring anything to eat it'll be KFC or Chicken Shack or something like that. Mama's schedule has been hectic so I'm not asking her to cook. 

And you don't want me cooking!

Big Mike


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Can't launch the boat this weekend after all so.....might as well give the seeeemelt another try ! Same place as last time I assume ?

If I bring a more "appropriate" rod this time can someone give this river-wall-newbie a lesson in proper set up ? (I wasn't even CLOSE last time) LOL

Will someone be bringing a grill ? If so I can do the hotdog/brat thing again.

thanks
FIJI


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry Guys,,,, something came up and I cant make it tonight....... Good luck, and please post your results!!!!!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

ice fishin nut said:


> Sorry Guys,,,, something came up and I cant make it tonight....... Good luck, and please post your results!!!!!


Dipped last night by the treatment plant (until 11 pm) and we pulled up fish on almost every dip. The key word in that sentence was FISH. We ended up with 1-smelt, 1-Goby and a handful of shinners. Still beats sitting at home...OK...maybe not.

Thanks to "Polarbear", "BoloDunn" and his son (Brett) for their help pulling the net!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

we had fun. a little excitement on one of my rods. a stick ran into it. :lol: then one of matts actually rang. grabbed it and nothing there. :banghead3 darn fish. thanks to bolo dunn and his son brett for the company. Barry, maybe next time i wont be so "optimistic" to bring a cooler. :lol:


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Same with me sorry went whippin did'nt think anyone was going maybe next time . :banghead3 

Ming Ming :bouncy:


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

hey we had a good time!!!!!!!!! 

when a "kid" hangs out w/ no fish, & has a blast thats whats cool!!!! we hope to hook up with walleye vision, & polarbear again soon. darrin-ithink youhave a new little buddy! hopefully i'll see you guys at the mng.


----------

